# Best (looking) Canadian Sports TV Personality



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay we were talking about this in the game thread, but I think it's a legitamite enough topic to warrant its own thread. So who do you guys think is the hottest Canadian sports TV personality? (I would make one for guys but I think the only girl here is laydee-bawla)

So here are your options:

Deb Matejicka (The Score)









Jody Vance (Sportsnet)









Hazel Mae (Sportsnet)









And the rest don't matter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hazel but she's gone.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I've actually never seen Deb, but from that picture she is definetly the hottest.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Caroline Frolic from The Score.


HAWT!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vigilante said:


> I've actually never seen Deb, but from that picture she is definetly the hottest.


If you watch the Score at all, you've probably seen her, she doesn't look anything like that on TV.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

What happened to Hazel Mae?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I watch the Score all the time, but I swear I've never seen her.. I've definetly heard of her though.

Other hot older women include Caroline Frolic, and Norma Wick. Caroline is terrible, but she is soooooooo hot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vinsanity said:


> What happened to Hazel Mae?


Isn't she working with the Red Sox now?


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

No love for Holly Horton? :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Isn't she working with the Red Sox now?


 She should be working for the Heat.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> If you watch the Score at all, you've probably seen her, she doesn't look anything like that on TV.


 Definitely. She looks muuuuuuuuuch better. You know it's a real shame she's stuck all the way up in the cold in Calgary...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

niether but if i had to choose Deb. I dont know her name(or care) but the girl who co-host MOD isnt bad either


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> niether but if i had to choose Deb. I dont know her name(or care) but the girl who co-host MOD isnt bad either


Best (looking) Canadian *Sports* TV Personality Reply to Thread


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I hate the girl who co-hosts MOD. I hate the guy too, he's a moron.

The best muchmusic chicks ever were Rachel Perry and Sook-yin Lee.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah that girl that hosts MOD is so incredibly annoying.. I actually want to punch her in the face.. shes lucky shes hot, but she is so damn annoying I don't even care that she is hot.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

what about Jennifer Hedger...i think she would look nice...use ur imagination


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> what about Jennifer Hedger...i think she would look nice...use ur imagination


 I'm sorry I don't go for men.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm sorry I don't go for men.



Hazel Mae would be about 3 feet tall if it wasn't for her foot long neck.

My choice is Rod Black


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Isn't she working with the Red Sox now?


I believe so. She's working for NESN (New England Sports Network) now.

http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/aboutus/onair/hazelmae/



> Hazel Mae is an anchor for the new NESN SportsDesk, the network's sports news and highlights program that airs live every night following NESN’s Red Sox coverage (or 10pm on non-game nights) and 5 – 9 a.m. each morning.
> 
> Most recently, Mae anchored the morning edition of “Sportsnetnews” on Rogers Sportsnet, Canada’s all-sports network. In addition to her duties on “Sportsnetnews,” Mae was the host of “Jzone,” a weekly magazine show dedicated to the world of Major League Baseball, with a focus on the Toronto Blue Jays. Mae began her tenure at Rogers Sportsnet providing sports updates to Rogers Sportsnet radio affiliates throughout Ontario.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Magus Relmyn said:


> No love for Holly Horton? :biggrin:


lol you gotta be kidding me.

I think Jody Vance is the hottest. I'm loving the sexy librarian look :biggrin: 

Martine Gaillard is pretty damn fine herself. Frolic and Hazel are also pretty fine.

Deb Majeticka is pretty ugly IMO.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> what about Jennifer Hedger...i think she would look nice...use ur imagination


Whose voice is deeper? Hedgers or Vin Diesels?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I hate the girl who co-hosts MOD. I hate the guy too, he's a moron.
> 
> The best muchmusic chicks ever were Rachel Perry and Sook-yin Lee.


Yeah Sook-yin Lee was great.
She's with CBC Radio now I believe.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

ill take deb as #1 but caroline frolic is pretty hot too... terrible with highlights but still hot


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

To tell the truth none of these women are that good looking there average at best


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mr_B said:


> To tell the truth none of these women are that good looking there average at best


Yeah I don't really consider any of them being "hot".
Hazel could be at that level, but she's gone.


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> lol you gotta be kidding me.


I'm not actually serious. :clown:

I'm more of a Jody Vance type of guy.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

JOdy Vance is the only one who 'might' qualify as hot

I don't get why they won't just hire actual models. There's probably tons of super hot models lounging around Toronto somewhere. Couple of them might know how to read


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> JOdy Vance is the only one who 'might' qualify as hot


not even close shes average too I'am not saying shes ugly but she looks like the average girl you see walking down the street here in toronto


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Man... quit hatin... if any of you saw Deb on a subway you'd be tryin to chop her within 5 seconds.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I wouldn't. I'd ask her for Jody's number and if she didn't know it I'd go sit somewhere else


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Man... quit hatin... if any of you saw Deb on a subway you'd be tryin to chop her within 5 seconds.


 that is correct


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Who are the girls that kids like nowadays? Probably some WWF Divas. 

I would vote for Jennifer Hedger if she was included and I don't care what you all say about me.
UNLESS you count Namugeni from that show on sportsnet where they make the NBA a music video.. NBA hype or whatever. Then she gets my vote.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^NBA XL and its wwe, u say the kids but u are 22 LOL :biggrin: 

that post was hilarious because u make yourself sound like u'r 40 years old :laugh: :laugh: just playing wit u man


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Just doing my best John impression. Thanks for picking up on it :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lol... you did well on your John impression, although you forgot to make random references to your age and who you'd take if you were still in your prime. Oh and you shoulda called the other girls "scrubs" too. 

By the way, good call on Nam. Shoulda put her in there too, forgot about her. Me, madman and 2pac met her too!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Norma :cheers:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Man... quit hatin... if any of you saw Deb on a subway you'd be tryin to chop her within 5 seconds.


no I woulden't


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Deb is probably the best out of all of them. She's pretty nice looking.
Martine is up there, too.










I also have a thing for Jody Vance, who has that hot older woman with glasses look going on, as evidenced by her new Quizno's commercial.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I like how Norma always gets so close to the people she interviews. Sometimes it looks like they're gonna kiss.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

lol after this thread I really gotta question some of yall taste in women just wondering how old are some you guys maybe thats why I see things so differently


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

A.W.#8 said:


> I like how Norma always gets so close to the people she interviews. Sometimes it looks like they're gonna kiss.


wtf?
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

trick said:


> wtf?
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



She does man!

'specially Jim Todd. I think they've got a little bit of forbidden romance going on between them.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MrTasty said:


> She does man!
> 
> 'specially Jim Todd. I think they've got a little bit of forbidden romance going on between them.


I think maybe Norma is hard of hearing. She presses up against people like she's going to climb into their clothes with them.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:laugh:

this thread is gold

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

The best part of the Quiznos commercial is...

"$5.99... EVERY DAY!"

:angel:


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

MrTasty said:


> She does man!
> 
> 'specially Jim Todd. I think they've got a little bit of forbidden romance going on between them.


I agree. Haha. She is one of the main reasons I still watch Raps games this season. You never know who she's gonna target next.

One time she was talking to Tony Parker outside the locker room, and she was pressed up against him, and he was just looking at her with this creepy smile.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

A.W.#8 said:


> One time she was talking to Tony Parker outside the locker room, and she was pressed up against him, and he was just looking at her with this creepy smile.


http://starophileimages.free.fr/wallpapers/tony_parker_002.jpg

tell me no women could resist that


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

trick said:


> http://starophileimages.free.fr/wallpapers/tony_parker_002.jpg
> 
> tell me no women could resist that


Eva Longoria sure can't. :biggrin:


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Magus Relmyn said:


> Eva Longoria sure can't. :biggrin:


Parker is French, isn't he? That means he is le roi de la romance. No woman can resist his charm.


----------

